# Clare area or houghton lake taxidermist



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking for a reasonably priced taxidermist. Any info you could give would be great. Name, number, price.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

What do you want mounted? I fully understand anyone wanting to get a "reasonable price" on taxidermy work but that is a slippery slope. The general rule is that you get what you pay for. Taxidermy prices have risen like everything else. I suggest that your first criteria for a taxidermist is the quality of his work. *SEE* his work for what you want done. Some guys do a great bird or deer head, but are poor at fish. I'm sure you can find some relatively low prices for taxidermy work, but the quality will be correspondingly poor. With all of that said, with your location, you can drive to Jay's Sporting Goods and LOOK at the taxidermy work of "The Trophy Room" taxidermy business. You can decide if you like the quality of what they do and the price they charge. Again, there are low ball HACKS out there this time of year so remember....._"The disappointment of a poor job lasts much longer than the momentary happiness with a cheap price."_ Good luck.


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

was looking to got my deer done. was thinking about a european mount and then i have a small 7 that i was thinking about just and antler mount>


----------

